# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Как выяснить причины тормозов

## yakton

На работе у обного из бухгалтеров в четыре часа начинает тормозить комп. сначала думал на антивирус или обновленияя винды. обновления действительно оказались настроены на 4 часа, переставил на другое время, но проблема не решилась так-же в 4 часа тормозит. как можно выяснить, причины тормозов... сидеть и караулить когда начнет виснуть не вариант, работа разъездная сидеть и ждать не могу. посоветуйте как это отследить, есть ли программа ведущая логи, загрузку процессора, запись и чтение файлов,использование памяти.... операционная система windows xp

----------


## groks

Это из серии хаксофта будет.
 Award Keylogger или подобные. Но там будет куча лишнего и вероятно нехватка нужного.

----------


## Last_kamikadze

В чем заключаются тормоза? Надо посмотреть процессы которые грузят ОС, что в автозагрузке висит. Опишите проблему подробнее...

----------


## yakton

куда ж подробнее... например открываеш эксель,  маленький файл открывается минут 5... переключаеш между окнами он мееееедленно открывает и прорисовывает формы... добавил в комп памяти стало гораздо лучше... непонятна сависимость от времени... но все из-за нехватки памяти

----------

